# [OT] Open Source Shop System gesucht

## Shadows

Hi zusammen.

Ich wollte mich nach einem Open Source Web Shop umhören.

Ich kenne jemanden, der nutzt derzeit den Shop osCommerce.

An sich ja nicht verkehrt, aber, es gibt keine Trennung zwischen Shop-Admin und Shop-Maintainer, was sehr problematisch werden kann.

Gedacht ist es nämlich eigentlich so, dass es einen (oder mehrere) Shop-Admins gibt, welche halt Wartungen am Shop und Veränderungen am technischen Aspekt des Shops vornehmen (neue Features installieren zum Beispiel) und dann Shop-Mitarbeiter, welche neue Artikel einpflegen, neue News-Artikel veröffentlichen, Bestellvorgänge abwickeln, Kundenmanagement betreiben etc.

Da der Shop allerdings derzeit nur als zusätzliche Einnahmequelle gilt und die erwarteten Umsätze daher eher gering sein dürften, soll möglichst wenig Geld für die Umsetzung und die spätere Wartung ausgegeben werden.

Deshalb suche ich hauptsächlich nach einer Open Source Lösung, wenn jemand aber eine "Closed Source"-Lösung kennt, die nicht allzu teuer ist, dann immer her damit.

osCommerce ist wie gesagt ja ganz nett, aber die fehlende User-Verwaltung ist ein großer Nachteil, desweiteren das umständliche Attribute-Handling von Produkt-Merkmalen, welche nach eigener Aussage eines der osC-Entwickler bereits seit Jahren nicht mehr geändert wurde.

Also, immer her mit den Tips, bin schon gespannt :)

Greetz

Shad

----------

## kleinerfreak

Schau dir das mal an: http://shopmichel.de/

Keine Ahnung wie das da mit User-Mangement ist... Ich hab von dem Autor mal ein paar Bücher gelesen, schreiben kann er, den Shop hab ich mir noch nicht näher angesehen...

----------

## Robelix

 *kleinerfreak wrote:*   

> Schau dir das mal an: http://shopmichel.de/
> 
> 

 

Iiiih, da kommt mir ja schon bei der ersten Zeile der Beschreibung alles hoch...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nicht kommerzielles JavaScript-Shopsystem (!)
> 
> 

 

Wirklich kennen tu ich bisher auch nur oscommerce, aber "My Easy Market" http://market.securityorg.net/index.htm wollt ich mir schon länger mal genauer anschauen. Von der Beschreibung her scheint's recht brauchbar zu sein.

----------

## Shadows

 *kleinerfreak wrote:*   

> Schau dir das mal an: http://shopmichel.de/
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie das da mit User-Mangement ist... Ich hab von dem Autor mal ein paar Bücher gelesen, schreiben kann er, den Shop hab ich mir noch nicht näher angesehen...

 

Jupp, wie Robelix schon sagte, ein Shopsystem für statische HTML-Seiten bestehend aus JavaScript ist der Tot für jeglichen Umsatz, kommt also nicht in Frage.

Trotzdem danke für den Tip.

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wirklich kennen tu ich bisher auch nur oscommerce, aber "My Easy Market" http://market.securityorg.net/index.htm wollt ich mir schon länger mal genauer anschauen. Von der Beschreibung her scheint's recht brauchbar zu sein.

 

Hmm... Userverwaltung scheint es schon mal zu geben, aber, die Screenies flashen ja nicht sonderlich muss ich ehrlich sagen... Vllt. lässt sich das ja entsprechend (möglichst nicht allzu kompliziert) anpassen.

Ich werf da auf jeden Fall mal nen Blick drauf, thx.

Edit:

Na ja, soweit ich das gesehen habe, gibt es keinen Test-Shop, keine Support-Site (sprich: kein Forum, keine Community) usw. Jetzt hab ich das mal runtergeladen und anhand der Installationsanweisungen im Paket installiert, komme aber nur bis zum Admin-Login. Dann gebe ich meine Daten ein und ohne irgendeine Art von Hinweis oder Fehlermeldung bin ich dann wieder auf der normalen Startseite des Shops.

Kurzum:

Das Admin-Interface ist also nicht erreichbar.

Weiß der Geier, woran das jetzt wieder liegen kann, vllt. an PHP5 oder MySQL4, wer weiß das schon. Hab aber weder die Zeit noch die Lust mir jetzt die ganzen php-Scripte anzugucken und den Fehler zu suchen. Und wie gesagt, Forum oder ähnliches gibt es nicht.

Auch keine Referenz-Shops.

Damit ist das also auch unbrauchbar das Shop-System.

Greetz

Shad

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

ev. liegt es an register_globals=off in der php.ini (stell das mal auf on und restarte apache)

viele *schlechte* php scripts verwenden globals statt $_GET/$_POST/$_REQUEST

hth,

ciao

----------

## Shadows

Ist es bereits. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, benötigt osCommerce das auch, deswegen musste ich das damals schon einschalten.

Trotzdem thx.

Greetz

Shad

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

schau dir mal  pncommerce  an. Es ist ein Modul für  post-nuke  und bietet so ziemlich alle  Funktionen:

```

  Konfiguration 

Shop Konfiguration    Mehrwertsteuer Konfiguration    Zahlungsarten konfigurieren

Länderspezifische Einstellungen    Versandarten konfigurieren

Auftragsverwaltung    Datenbank validieren    Auftragsmodifikatoren

```

Hinzu kommen diverse Statistiken, Kundenverwaltung und und und. Natürlich auch Mail und so fort. Dies wird über die Grundkonfiguration von post-nuke gesteuert, in dem man auch die Benutzer des Systems in Admins, Redakteure, User und so fort unterteilen kann. Alles fein graduiert über Benutzerrechte. Die Xanthia Theme Engine erlaubt dynamische Seiten und ..., 

tja was solls. Ausprobieren ist der beste Test. :Cool: 

Ma

----------

## _hephaistos_

dafür ist postnuke der größte ******

----------

## Shadows

@hephaistos6:

Ich hab jetzt mit PostNuke keine Erfahrung, deswegen ist meine Frage jetzt rein aus Interesse:

Inwiefern?

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Die Xanthia Theme Engine erlaubt dynamische Seiten und ..., 
> 
> tja was solls. Ausprobieren ist der beste Test.8)

 

Thx, schau ich mir mal an.

Greetz

Shad

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> @hephaistos6:
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mit PostNuke keine Erfahrung, deswegen ist meine Frage jetzt rein aus Interesse:
> 
> Inwiefern?

 

naja, für standardsachen is es nett.

aber wenn man selber was programmieren will sieht man wie dirty das programmiert ist.

ziemliches chaos (zumindest in der version, die ich im sommer hatte...)

bin teilweise triviale bugs draufgekommen etc.

ciao

----------

## Shadows

Na ja, gut, kann sein, dazu kann ich nichts sagen.

Aber in erster Linie will ich es erstmal nur nutzen und nicht umprogrammieren oder erweitern. Außerdem:

"dirty Programmierung" ist ja jetzt nichts wirklich unbekanntes in der OSS-Welt... ;)

Greetz

Shad

----------

## Robelix

Hab' gerade dieses MyEasyMarket auf der Testbox aufgesetzt... (ja braucht register_globals=on)

Meine Schlussfolgerung ist kurz: Sowas hab' ich erwähnt  :Embarassed:   Bitte wieder schnell vergessen.

Shop-Module für CMS gibt's auch für Anderes als Postnuke:

Für Typo3 das Shop System

Oder für Plone: PloneMall

Die von Shadows gewünschen Features dürften beide haben - hab' aber jetzt nicht im Detail nachgeforscht.

robelix

----------

## mr_elch

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> ev. liegt es an register_globals=off in der php.ini

 

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, benötigt osCommerce das auch, deswegen musste ich das damals schon einschalten.

 

Ja, oscommerce benötigt leider "register_globals=off". Dafür gibt es aber einen Patch auf der oscommerce-Webseite: "This is a patch that will remove the need to enable 'register_globals' in the php.ini file..." Siehe: http://www.oscommerce.com/community/contributions,2097

----------

## Robelix

 *mr_elch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, oscommerce benötigt leider "register_globals=off". Dafür gibt es aber einen Patch auf der oscommerce-Webseite: "This is a patch that will remove the need to enable 'register_globals' in the php.ini file..." Siehe: http://www.oscommerce.com/community/contributions,2097

 

Du meinst register_globals=on - off ist ja das "Gute"

----------

## mr_elch

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Du meinst register_globals=on - off ist ja das "Gute"

 

Äh ja, natürlich! Sorry, hab ich mich vertan.

----------

## Shadows

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Hab' gerade dieses MyEasyMarket auf der Testbox aufgesetzt... (ja braucht register_globals=on)
> 
> Meine Schlussfolgerung ist kurz: Sowas hab' ich erwähnt :oops:  Bitte wieder schnell vergessen.
> 
> Shop-Module für CMS gibt's auch für Anderes als Postnuke:
> ...

 

Joah, MyEasyMarket war echt nicht so der Bringer. Wie gesagt, soll schon für den Produktiven Einsatz geeignet sein...

Die PloneMall scheint ganz interessant zu sein, thx für die Tips.

Allerdings läuft das Ganze wohl darauf hinaus, dass ich jetzt erstmal eine Lösung in osCommerce realisieren werde, welche ich durch Installation von diversen Contribs (welche man sich erstmal mühseelig zusammensuchen und austesten muss :( ) und manuellen Anpassungen dann zumindest von der Funktionalität den Wünschen entsprechend hinbasteln kann.

osCommerce ist vom Potential und von der Funktionalität her eigentlich top, aber die fehlende Trennung von Shop-Owner und technischem Admin als auch diverse Design-Schwächen wie zum Beispiel die derzeit nicht vorhandene Trennung zwischen Layout und Applikations-Logik oder die veraltete Attribute-Verwaltung sind schlicht ein Abturner :(

Greetz

Shad

----------

## Shai'tan

Wurde hier schon Zen Cart genannt? Denn auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe wie das technisch so ist, bei solchen Diskussionen wird es oft als Alternative zu osCommerce angesehen.

----------

## Shadows

Nee, wurde hier noch nicht erwähnt, ist aber eigentlich nur ein Derivat von osCommerce mit schon ein paar vorinstallierten Contribs. Läuft ähnlich in die Richtung wie CRE-Loaded.

Ich habe mir beide bisher erstmal nur installiert und mal ein bisschen rumgetestet, ist zumindest schon mal für ein "was ist alles so möglich mit osCommerce" ganz gut geeignet. Das Hauptproblem ist das Switchen von osCommerce auf einen anderen Web-Shop, wegen der Inkompatibilität der Datenbanken. Die muss man dann per Hand importieren. Ein weiterer Punkt, an dem man die Design-Schwäche sieht. Eigentlich sollten die Shop-Daten (technischer Hinsicht) sowie die Kunden-Daten und die Artikel-Daten separat import- und exportierbar sein.

Trotzdem thx für den Tip.

Greetz

Shad

----------

## amdunlock

hi,

ich wolte mal nach shopsystemen fragen, die man einsetzen kann. bsp. www.alphacool.de. gibt es für solche anwendungen os lösungen, bzw. gibt es alternativen zu 7-shop? und wenn nein, setzt jemand von euch 7-shop ein und kann darüber berichten?

vlt. Dank,

Oliver  :Smile: 

mod edit:

Folgendes hier dazugehängt.

amne

----------

## Lensman

Ich bin letztens mal über OS Commerce gestolpert und das macht einen recht soliden Eindruck. Habe aber bisher selbst noch nicht genauer da reingeschaut. Bin also auch an Erfahrungsberichte mit dieser Open Source Lösung interessiert  :Smile: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich habe mit OS Commerce mal einen Shop für einen Bekannten aufgesetzt und muss sagen das es wirklich gut ist. Hatte zu der Zeit viele Open-Source und andere freie Shop's ausprobiert und OS Commerce war meiner Menung nach das beste. 

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Inte

Vielleicht wirst Du ja hier fündig: [OT] Open Source Shop System gesucht

----------

## NewbieSascha

Moin! 

Ich setze Xt-Commerce ein. Basiert auf OSC aber mit einigen Erweiterungen und ich bin von OSC -> XTC gewechselt. 

Die 2er Version kriegste so, für die 3er mußt du auf der offiziellen Page für 12 Monate Support bezahlen. Sind dann einmalig 98¤. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Zu finden hier:

http://www.xt-commerce.com

Ansonsten gibt es noch ein freies Forum, ich meine, da gibt es die 3.03 auch irgendwo, da sie ja offiziell frei ist.  

http://www.ecombase.biz

Viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg!  :Wink: 

Viele Grüße,

Sascha

----------

## amne

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Vielleicht wirst Du ja hier fündig: [OT] Open Source Shop System gesucht

 

Danke, dieser Thread kam mir auch schon in Erinnerung. Habe hier den aktuellen angehängt.

----------

## benjamin200

mod-edit: Thread (folgende zwei Posts) hier angehangen --slick

Hi Leute,

wie der Thread schon sag, kennt Ihr Free / Opensource Professional Webshops für Apache. 

Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts professionels gefunden!

Gruß,

Benny

----------

## andix

oscommerce.

Hat aber einige Schwächen und meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr sauber gschrieben. Ob das professionell ist musst wohl du entscheiden, wofür ich es getestet habe war es nicht professionell genug.

----------

## slick

Thread von benjamin200 (siehe zwei vorherige Posts) hier angehangen. Als DUP war der ursprüngliche Thread zu alt, also holen wir ihn damit einfach mal aus der Versenkung. Bitte ggf. auch vorherige Posts beachten.

----------

